
Apple Opens Development Office in Hyderabad - coloneltcb
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160518006584/en/Apple-Opens-Development-Office-Hyderabad
======
0x7fffffff
Direct link to Apple's press release on this.
[http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/05/19Apple-Opens-
Develo...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/05/19Apple-Opens-Development-
Office-in-Hyderabad.html)

